# القوق



## jawad-dawdi

باللهجة المغربية يسمى ما في الصورة (القوق) .. كيف يسمى في لهجتك؟
القوق هو نور الخرشوف أو الأرضي شوكي قبل أن يتفتّح



​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نبتة الخرشوف أو الأرضي شوكي


​


----------



## momai

مرحبا أحي جواد
<نا كل ما أعرفه أن أمي تصنع أكلة اسمها أرضي شوكي<أنكينار> من نبتة شائكة تشبه بشكلها الفطيرة يتم اقتلاع الشوك منها وطبحها واكلها,أما اسمها التفصيلي قبل وبعد فأعتقد هو واحد أرضي شوكي <أنكينار


----------



## jawad-dawdi

momai said:


> مرحبا أحي جواد
> <نا كل ما أعرفه أن أمي تصنع أكلة اسمها أرضي شوكي<أنكينار> من نبتة شائكة تشبه بشكلها الفطيرة يتم اقتلاع الشوك منها وطبحها واكلها,أما اسمها التفصيلي قبل وبعد فأعتقد هو واحد أرضي شوكي <أنكينار
> View attachment 12171



مرحبا أخي مومي

تلك الأقراص في الصورة هي قلوب نبتة القوق أي نور الأرضي شوكي

هل تقدم (أقراص القوق) مسلوقة؟

مما تتكون الحشوة الموضوعة فوقها؟

نحن في المغرب نطبخ تلك الأقراص في مرق مع الجلبان (ما يسمى في المشرق بالبازلاء) ولحم الغنم أو البقر​


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر تقدم مسلوقة وبداخلها لحمة مفرومة ولا أعرف لها اسم إلا «الخرشوف» ولكني لست مرجعا في الطهي ولا في الأحياء على أي حال


----------



## momai

نعم مسلوقة ومحشية بلحمة غنم و القليل من البصل المفروم وعليه القليل من الصنوبر حسب الرغبة .


----------

